# Megamäßiges Problem! Ich weis nicht weiter PC fährt bei Treiber installation Runter!



## greynox (22. Februar 2006)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
ihr glaubt garnihct was fürn Hals ich hab! Ich hab mir Gestern ne neue Festplatte gekauft und habe Windows installiert das ging alles reibungslos, ich kann auf jede Partition zugreifen und überhaupt allesmachen aber sobald ich was intalliere schmiert das Teil ab und fährt runter dann wieder hoch aber dann sehe ich nur noch ein schwarzes Bild und das wars dann Er erkennt die Festplatte aber er Bootet nicht. Ich bin am ende! Bitte umschnelle Hilfe denn es ist dringen.Danke für jeden Beitrag

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Alex Duschek (23. Februar 2006)

Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Einstellungen -> Haken bei "Administratorwarnmeldung senden" rein und bei "Automatischen Neustart durchführen" raus -> Fehlermeldung hier posten oder bei Google eingeben


----------

